# MHX travel blank, simple build



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Personal build, so it's as simple as I could do it. Three piece MHX 842 blank. Fuji SK2 seat, with a small grip thanks to Jerry. Fuji stainless Alconite K guides. Minimal wraps of Prowrap neon green and black. $29.00 reel with 14lb Nanofil line. It doesn't even warrant pics from the good camera, cell pics this time. This thing cast farther than anything I own, go figure.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jay.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like it. Very nice


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, that looks nice! Simple, clean & lite, just how I like a rod!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome, love those colors. If I may where did the eva come from?


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice & clean as always Jay - Very sharp


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Sisco, that EVA was something Billy had at one time. From my understanding, there is no more. Jerry (Goags) did some trading with me a couple years ago and that's where this came from.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Really good job on the finish. Fish mine came out like that!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Nice work!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Jay, I had to do a double take on the swirl EVA...adding the neon green and black REALLY set it off! Did you find it to be softer than the newer EVA? I've only used it on foregrips. Interesting on the casting distance...what size K's? I think I still owe ya on the trade. SHARP build!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty nice tool. Everyone needs a travel rod. Got to be ready to cast at a moments notice anywhere. I recently built a four piece traveller from a Batson fly rod blank. Nice small package and fits anywhere.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Jerry, you know I have to add some kind of custom touch no matter how simple the build. I just can't help it. But honestly, just a little modification or a tiny bit of color in the right spot really gets attention. 

The swirl EVA was a serious pain to shape. I found it to be very difficult to turn down, and I'm using a wood lathe. The little chunk I have left will only be used on something worth the extra trouble. 

The guides were 20H, 10H, 5.5H, KB4 x2, KT4 x4, and a torzite tip. The alconite tips I had were just to big of a tube than I felt like messing with. The distance from the lip face of the spool (2500 Shimano) to the top (farthest from the foot) of the stripper guide is 20 13/16". I would have used a 16H, 8H but the stripper would have been pushed out farther from the spool. This was just right.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

What is the spacing between the reel seats? Im doing a build with the SK2's and have read 34mm. Doesn't say where that measurement is from nor do I know if it is correct. Thanks.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I can measure this one later. But I open the gap to where the threads just barely extend into the gap when the nut is tightened down.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

I still have about 8" left of that material after Bubba bruiser threatened to body slam me if I didn't give him half of my block.

Seriously though, that's a nice touch to the SK2 hood.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Swampland said:


> I still have about 8" left of that material after Bubba bruiser threatened to body slam me if I didn't give him half of my block.
> 
> Seriously though, that's a nice touch to the SK2 hood.


I ain't bragging, but I have 9" left.  Who wants to make a trade?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Goags said:


> I ain't bragging, but I have 9" left.  Who wants to make a trade?


That's gold right there.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shoot the ruler is gold....JC Penny how old is that thing


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Goags said:


> I ain't bragging, but I have 9" left.  Who wants to make a trade?


Carbon fiber hande of your choice for the block?????


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

The guys from American Pickers would give good money for that antique ruler lol.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hahaha....jay I would have to agree.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You guys! For the record, the JC Penney's yardstick is NOT included in any trade(invaluable tool when measuring off fish-marks). Casey, iff'n you're serious on a trade for the EVA swirl, I'm all in! Jerry


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Goags said:


> You guys! For the record, the JC Penney's yardstick is NOT included in any trade(invaluable tool when measuring off fish-marks). Casey, iff'n you're serious on a trade for the EVA swirl, I'm all in! Jerry


PM sent


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Simple, but elegant! Nicely done!


----------

